# Terracotta Warrior (Product Shot)



## eravedesigns (Mar 16, 2008)

I was playing around in the studio and using some objects around my room to get some practice with product type of photography. 

C&C please


----------



## Ajay (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't have much experience in product photography, but I think it'd be better (as a product shot)  if the entire statue was in focus.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree with Ajay. The whole statue should be in focus, unless you are showing the detail of a certain area.


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 17, 2008)

Ya I shouldn't have called this a product shot it was more me messing with objects in a studio so i decided it kinda related to a product shoot.


----------

